# British Army Sgt Knocked out by drunk female MA'ist



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 15, 2009)

Bwahahahaha!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-instructor-knocks-out-Coldstream-Guard.html

5ft 3ins blonde martial arts instructor knocks out Coldstream Guard



> Jaques Howell, prosecuting, said: "Following the assault on Ms Holland a melee broke out and four people appeared to be involved. After a while Mr Fallows enters this melee, Mrs Wolfe goes over to him, administers a single punch and knocked him out cold."


...


> In her police interview, read to the court, Wolfe claimed she reacted when she saw male British squaddies "kissing" and "grinding" on the dancefloor.
> 
> In the interview she said: "All these guys started kissing each other and humping each other.
> 
> "They were kissing each other, holding each other and grinding, basically having sex with clothes on standing up. I'd say there were about seven guys dancing around, off and on.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Well didn't we women always tell you that we can do martial arts?*
It's a bit sexist posting up 'oh look a woman can punch like a man' isn't it, if it were a male MA who punched out a squaddie would there be a story here? No but because it's a woman it's a novelty, well to many of the women here it isn't a story because we can do it just the same, though letting squaddies wind you up is a daft thing to do and believe me squaddies are very good at wind ups.

Oh and she punched a woman in the face first, yep thats funny.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 15, 2009)

Charming. Just....charming.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Charming. Just....charming.


 
Women can behave badly just like men, it's life, she got drunk the squaddies found something that wound her up, she lashed out. It's nothing new around my way, however it comes back to the old thing she feels it's fine to lash out but you can bet your last dollar that the lads wouldn't have hit her back. That's why she managed to hit a couple of people. If she'd been a guy there would have been a cracking fight though, shame really.... ( squaddies drink and fight, it's what they do, I'd be out of a job it they were angels lol)
I don't know why people find it odd especially on here that a woman can belt a guy like this, ok its bad behaviour on her part seeing she was a guest in the mess but why be surprised that as a MA she can hit guys?


----------



## crushing (Sep 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> *Well didn't we women always tell you that we can do martial arts?*
> It's a bit sexist posting up 'oh look a woman can punch like a man' isn't it, if it were a male MA who punched out a squaddie would there be a story here? No but because it's a woman it's a novelty, well to many of the women here it isn't a story because we can do it just the same, though letting squaddies wind you up is a daft thing to do and believe me squaddies are very good at wind ups.
> 
> Oh and she punched a woman in the face first, yep thats funny.



Your take on the situation has me wondering when MMA will finally shed its sexism and start having fighters like Carano and Santos go up against Mike Brown and Urijah Faber.


----------



## grydth (Sep 15, 2009)

This powerhouse British female MA'ist reminds of somebody I've encountered here...... but who.......... hmmmmmm  :angel:


----------



## David43515 (Sep 15, 2009)

Having read the article the part that disturbs me the most (if I understood it correctly) was that the woman was tried and found guilty in absentia.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Having read the article the part that disturbs me the most (if I understood it correctly) was that the woman was tried and found guilty in absentia.


 
It was Magistrates Court not Crown Court so she didn't have to turn up, she was represented by her solicitor who would have been instructed by her. She could however be sentenced to up to five years in prison though I doubt she'll get that much, the fact a warrant has been issued though makes me think a custodial sentence is being considered. The victims sex is not taken into consideration, the fact it was an unprovoked attack is.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up a bit Tez3. The court system in the U.S. is a bit different, it sounds like what she has gone through so far would be similar to our arraignment hearing.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up a bit Tez3. The court system in the U.S. is a bit different, it sounds like what she has gone through so far would be similar to our arraignment hearing.


 
Magistrates court is for small crimes that carry a sentence of up to six months imprisonment or a fine of up to £5000. usually three magistrates sit these,these are members of the public or a District Judge who deals with the more legally delicate cases. if the crime the defendant is accused of committing carries a sentence above six months imprisonment or a fine above £5000, the case will be heard at the Crown court. If the Magistrates or Judge in the Magistrates Court feel that if the defendant is found guilty they cannot give a sentence commensurate with the seriousness of the crime they will refer it to the Crown Court.
In the Magistrates Court you can plead by letter and have a solicitor there for you, this woman thought that was enough obviously but I'm thinking the Judge is going to give her a custodial sentence which is why there's a warrent for her arrest or it could be if shes given a fine they aren't sure she'll pay it.
If I said it's only assault that sounds as if I'm trivialising it but it's not GBH (grevious bodily harm and actual bodily harm) or ABH so it drops it down the scale of seriousness.

Oh and a Lance Sergeant is usually a corporal!
I'm surprised the army wife didn't drop her though, most would lol!


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised that nobody has yet picked up on the fact that, despite the sex and diminutive size of the assailant, this was essentially a gay bashing.  Is it less offensive when a woman does it?


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 16, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I'm kind of surprised that nobody has yet picked up on the fact that, despite the sex and diminutive size of the assailant, this was essentially a gay bashing. Is it less offensive when a woman does it?


 
Nope. I did pick that up, but thought it was too obvious to mention. I think any martial artist who (in the words of my kids) "uses his/her power for evil" is reprehensible. This woman, in particular, seems to be a loose cannon--attacking people who have not harmed her. I think this should be in Horror Stories, not Comedy Cafe.


----------



## Live True (Sep 16, 2009)

Cory, 
I was just thinking that myself. In any case....it really seems like a drunken brawl based on one person's easily offended and aggressive personality. While the David/Goliath size imagery is funny...the situation is really just plain ridiculous!

Tez, 
Thanks for explaining the court system...I was wondering how she could be tried without being present.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 16, 2009)

It's actually quite good to see the magistrates exhibiting their common sense and not allowing the sex/size difference between assailant and victim to mitigate the assault charge.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 16, 2009)

I might have found it more amusing had she actually been protecting herself and not been the bully. 

As is, I take Wolfe's behavior as an embarrassment to the martial community.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was going to post up the squaddies reactions to this but while it's very very funny it's also very rude. I don't think I can explain to people exactly how funny this is, women fighting isn't at all unusual at a mess do's, my friend Helen likes a good fight bless her. I've taught her to keep her guard up more and how to put more power into her punches.
I've known a lot worse things (and funnier at the same time), things civvies would be horrified at.
How many of you can understand this and then cry as I did?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6836190.ece


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2009)

Follow up - the UK press are now calling the woman "Glambo!"

http://www.timescolonist.com/sports...loor+with+British+soldiers/2005680/story.html

She claims not to be a martial artist, but a boxer (there's a photo of her in a boxing stance).  Her husband is a martial artist and also claims he got the end of his nose bitten off by the person his wife cold-cocked.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Follow up - the UK press are now calling the woman "Glambo!"
> 
> http://www.timescolonist.com/sports...loor+with+British+soldiers/2005680/story.html
> 
> She claims not to be a martial artist, but a boxer (there's a photo of her in a boxing stance). Her husband is a martial artist and also claims he got the end of his nose bitten off by the person his wife cold-cocked.


 
"Hand picked for size and fighting abilities....." :lfao:

She was represented by her solicitor so that's above board and that won't get her a 'retrial'. Her hubby can't be that good ( and he was saying the system he teaches practically makes you invincible, he's another who says he teaches spec forces)  
Whatever happened that night though I know that no one would have tried to deck her,maybe if they had she wouldn't have been able to KO the guy. goes back to that thread (can't find it at the moment) asking whther it's alright to hit a woman, many said if she was hitting them then yes it was but this case, if nothing else, shows that old attitudes die hard and hitting a woman even when she's behaving badly still isn't the 'done thing'.


----------

